# Google Now



## wtfftw (Oct 4, 2012)

Thoughts on this so far?

It doesn't recognise the capital one cup. 

I also suspect that as I am without routine and live in the middle of a roundabout it's going to suggest strange places it thinks I should be (location history fun).

I'm a bit surprised so far. I thought Google knew everything about me but I was expecting more from Now. It learns, does it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2012)

Google knows all. Google deleted the next 20 pages of this thread


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, whatevs.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

It takes a while to learn your habits, but it's pretty incredible technology. Bastard thing doesn't offer Cardiff City as a card yet, but give it time.  Or else.

It is very clever though.



> It monitors your Google Calendar for you and lets you know when you need to leave for an upcoming appointment in order to make it on time, based on both your location and the current traffic conditions. It also offers to navigate you to the appointment's location. This feature is every bit as slick as it sounds; for me, it may be one of Google Now's most useful components.
> • It automatically pops up traffic and total travel time info whenever you're likely to be headed to work or another regular destination. It uses location history to figure that stuff out, which caused an amusing little hiccup for me: Since I tend to work from home, Google Now assumed that my gym -- where I drive mid-afternoon on many days -- was my place of business. As such, it started giving me "time to work" travel info prior to my typical workout times, with the gym being my "work" location. I was able to fix that easily enough by following Google Now's instructions and editing my location settings in the Google Maps dashboard. (As a side perk, I figure I've now earned the right to order a cheesy t-shirt that says "The gym is my place of business." Watch out, ladies.)
> • It gives you up-to-the-minute info on public transportation anytime you approach a bus stop or train station, telling you what buses or trains are on the way and how long it is until they leave.
> 
> http://blogs.computerworld.com/android/20764/google-now-android


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2012)

Tbh I have no clue what it is. Srs.

[Googles it]


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah. I'm going to start putting the locations of things in my calendar. It seems to be running off bus timetables rather than the countdown data tho, either that or it gets it wrong. 


It did decide my place of work was France  but while I was out there currency conversion and translate and the time at home were handy.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2014)

I think the Google Now concept is the start of a real game-changer in how you interact with phones. It's still got a way to go, but it seems a great way to serve up the information you want when you want it. 

And here's the latest update: 


> Google Now can now alert you when it's time to get off your bus or train. When you open Google Now while on public transportation, you may find that it offers you an alarm for locations that you may have saved, such as home and work, and all you need to do is tap to activate it. Using Google's public transit data, Now will tell you when to disembark when you reach the stop closest to your destination.
> http://www.androidcentral.com/google-now-will-tell-you-when-get-bus


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2014)

So it can tell you where to get off the bus on your way to work 

Surely you know this already


----------



## mack (Jun 8, 2014)

Probably useful if you like napping on the way home so you don't miss your stop.


----------



## strung out (Jun 8, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So it can tell you where to get off the bus on your way to work
> 
> Surely you know this already


Tells you when flights you're booked on are delayed, tells you when websites you've visited recently have updated content, lets you know about traffic jams on your way to work, shows the birthdays of people in your contacts list, the time it'll take you to get home by car or walking from anywhere you are. Lots of other useful things too.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 14, 2014)

strung out said:


> Tells you when flights you're booked on are delayed, tells you when websites you've visited recently have updated content, lets you know about traffic jams on your way to work, shows the birthdays of people in your contacts list, the time it'll take you to get home by car or walking from anywhere you are. Lots of other useful things too.


The flights info was useful on my last holiday. It said which terminal to go to for connecting flights. I checked anyway, in case it was wrong, but it's pretty impressive and a bit unnerving that Google knew where I was and what I was doing better than I did at the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2014)

I think I may have this on my phone. It keeps telling me when it's time to go home and how to do it


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So it can tell you where to get off the bus on your way to work
> 
> Surely you know this already


How about when you're in an area you don't know?


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2014)

On my way to Germany it gave me the the details of my flight and directions to the airport - and told me when I needed to leave. 

In Germany, it told me the exchange rate, how to say 'good morning' and offered links to local cafes and other items of interest. It's ace.


----------



## salem (Jun 14, 2014)

I was sat in the pub last year before heading to the airport to pick up a visiting friend. My phone beeped to tell me their flight was landing an hour early and to go jump on the tube.

The funny thing is I didn't even have it in my calander. It must have picked it up from the flight confirmation that was forwarded to me.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 25, 2014)

I like how it knows from my emails if a package has been dispatched.


----------



## dweller (Aug 27, 2014)

quite handy tip to get OK  Google voice command to work on any screen
 including the lock screen if you want it, 
voice commands are getting more and more powerful and accurate so this is quite useful


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm on a coach on the M1 and it just gave me the heads up on an accident. It even took me to Maps to show exactly where it was.
<easily impressed>


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I may have this on my phone. It keeps telling me when it's time to go home and how to do it



me too.  i wondered what that all meant.  i thought i'd done an app or something without realising it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> me too.  i wondered what that all meant.  i thought i'd done an app or something without realising it.


Our phones have become sentient and developed a moral compass and sense of concern for our wellbeing.They know before we do when it's time to call it a night.


----------



## Supine (Aug 28, 2014)

I get the train to work. Every day for the last eleven years.

Google now gives me the time to drive home and traffic reports. Literally useless


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Our phones have become sentient and developed a moral compass and sense of concern for our wellbeing.They know before we do when it's time to call it a night.



i wish i'd had this back in the raving years.


----------



## salem (Aug 29, 2014)

Supine said:


> I get the train to work. Every day for the last eleven years.
> 
> Google now gives me the time to drive home and traffic reports. Literally useless


I know it's not exactly in the spirit of google now but you can manually set it to use public transport


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 21, 2015)

I'm visiting the folks at the moment. Woke up feeling hungover. Looked on the McDonald's thread. Decided I wanted one. On route a card tells me how long it would take to get there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 21, 2015)

Mine now tells me how to get to the fish and chip shop from about 3pm every Friday


----------



## Mapped (May 21, 2015)

For some reason it has forgotten my tastes. I no longer get the cricket scores


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

its a bit keen with traveling to the airport. 
the last time i flew, i woke up to find it telling me that i needed to set off ten mins ago to get to my flight.

I still had time for a pair of pints on one of those terrible airport bars.


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

oh god.. maybe it knew i wanted the pints.


----------



## 8den (May 21, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> oh god.. maybe it knew i wanted the pints.



Precisely you'll start buying stuff and going somewhere because Google now starts telling you thats what you are supposed to be doing.


----------



## wtfftw (May 23, 2015)

This is wrong.
 

Much as auto email to calendar to this is good usually. And telling me my train seat reservation. It's less useful when is some dick not knowing their own email.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 23, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wish i'd had this back in the raving years.


I know, a pop up that says, 'NO! now is not the time to stick a pill up your arse. Get home NOW.'


----------



## 8den (May 23, 2015)

pinkmonkey said:


> I know, a pop up that says, 'NO! now is not the time to stick a pill up your arse. Get home NOW.'



Thank you, now I'm reading about mdma enemas on reddit.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like it's getting a whole load of new functionality:



> According to _Android Police_, Google announced at an event in Paris a Location Aware Search feature that can answer a new set of questions, without the user having to ask questions that should include addresses or proper place names.
> 
> Asking Google Now questions like “what is this museum?” or “when was this building built?” in proximity of the Louvre in Paris will get you answers about the Louvre, as Google will be able to use your location and understand what you meant by “this” or “this building”.
> 
> ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 10, 2015)

Got an invite for Google 'Inbox' app the other day, makes your gmail even better apparently, anyone used it?


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2015)

Tried it. I mainly use my gmail account a spam/sign up account these days, and didn't see the point. 

Mind you getting sick of cloud. 

The other thing thats pissing me off about google, is using chrome on your laptop/phone/tablet and the shared search functionality. 

I was working in a company the other day and and had to use their machine to search for a old vfx file in my gmail. Forgot to log out and then started seeing weird search results on my email. I really dislike it it's very big brother ish. Now whenever I search for my fix of german horse scat porn I use firefox.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2015)

8den said:


> Now whenever I search for my fix of german horse scat porn I use firefox.


if you find pages you like you should add them to your 'bookmarks' so you don't have to search again and again


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 10, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Got an invite for Google 'Inbox' app the other day, makes your gmail even better apparently, anyone used it?


I'm using it. It took a small adjustment, but I'm keen.

I like that I can snooze emails for a couple of days.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 10, 2015)

8den said:


> The other thing thats pissing me off about google, is using chrome on your laptop/phone/tablet and the shared search functionality.
> 
> I was working in a company the other day and and had to use their machine to search for a old vfx file in my gmail. Forgot to log out and then started seeing weird search results on my email. I really dislike it it's very big brother ish. Now whenever I search for my fix of german horse scat porn I use firefox.




I like that about it. 
I get the same history, on all my devices. Work, phone, and home laptop.

Incognito for ya horse porn though, yeah.


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2015)

Its just I work freelance and am often on people s machines, I'll have to log on because someone sends me some gfx or music to my gmail 

And slightly stalker I told a friend I wasn't around for a bit and they worked out where I was through google plus (nice person but I found that terrifying)


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 10, 2015)

8den said:


> Its just I work freelance and am often on people s machines, I'll have to log on because someone sends me some gfx or music to my gmail
> 
> And slightly stalker I told a friend I wasn't around for a bit and they worked out where I was through google plus (nice person but I found that terrifying)


gmail in incognito mode will probably work.. probably.

I agree that google plus is a bit of a worry.
I don't use it, but its always there, lurking in the background. Full of all sorts of security settings that have been changing and updating for years with out me looking at any of it.
Facebook is fine. I am on that everyday.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 10, 2015)

I've just dowloaded it to my phone, it has a widget for my bus stop  very handy as there are only buses every 1 or 2 hours


----------

